# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Ghazal

## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

*[size=12]SUNO HAMARI BAATH KABI ITNA SOCHNA
CHAHA HAY TUM KO KITNA KABI ITNA SOCHNA
MILAY NA AGAR TUM THO TOOTH JA HAY GA DIL
HO ACA TERY SAATH THO KYA HOGA SOCHNA
CHURA LETI HO AAB NAZRAY TUM MUJHAY DAKH KAR
NAZRAY CHURHEEN MAINE THO KYA HOGA SOCHNA
TUM PASS HOTI HO THO TUMHAY HANSTA HOO DEKH KAR
JANAY KAY BAAD DIL YEH KYA KARTA HAY SANAM SOCHNA
HOTA HAY KYA JAB KOHI BHICHARTA HAY KISI SAY
BHICHRO AGAR TUM KISI SAY THO KYA HO GA SOCHNA
BATHI HOO KOYN IS TARA SAY MUJH SAY ROOTH KAR
ROTHA JO MAY TUM SAY THO KYA HO GA SANAM SOCHNA
NADHAN NAHI HOO ITNI JO TUMHAY SAMJAHAY BATH KAR
PANI SAR SAY GUZAR JAHAY THO KYA HO GA SOCHNA
KUSH HO RAHI HOO DEKH KAR ROTA "SANAM" KO
RONA PARHAY JO TUM KO THO KYA HOGA SOCHNA*[/font]
  [/b]

----------


## Ash

hmm.. nice sharing..

well main aik request karoo gi app se.. plz app apnay Caps lock off kar ke post kia karien... aur aisay har post bold nahi kia karien.. parhnay main zara mushkil hoti hai... Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Naresh

!!Very nice!! advice by ASH.Ohhhh sorry poetry too

----------


## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

[shadow=blue:00375b02f5] :givefl; thanks ash, fairy naresh :givefl; :hug1: & ash ji my capslock is off :givefl; now :mrgreen: [/shadow:00375b02f5]

----------


## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

:Embarrassment: ops: opss i hope that u all can read my reply bez maine font color ko click karny kay bajay shadow color par clik kar diya :mrgreen:  :Embarrassment: ops: sorry 4 that ..once again thx ash, fairy & naresh :givefl; :hug1: & zeeshoo's s@pna u too :evil: :mrgreen:

----------


## Ash

lol, koi baat nahi ho jata hai aisa bhi.. and u r welcome..  :Smile:

----------


## Naresh

lolz jadi sekh jayo gi app and u welcome

----------


## Hunain

> "Good judgment comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgment "


 :welcome;
 :givefl; NIce One ....Really Great.....When I was reading that so I lost my self :givefl;

----------


## Majid

Nice one  :Smile:

----------


## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

:givefl; THX HUNAIN :givefl; :hug1: HMM I LIKE UR SIGNATURE BOHAT PYARAY WORD LIKHAY HAIN AAP NAY :givefl;

----------


## ZEESHOO'S S@PNA

> Nice one


thx afridi :givefl; [/b]

----------

